# Fair



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm showing chickens this year, what are somethings I need to put in their cage while at fair, and what are somethings I need to do before fair.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Also if anyone has any information on Japanese bantams, it would greatly appreciated if you could share so knowledge, cause I can't find anything on the breed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you part of 4H or FFA?


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

Iris said:


> Also if anyone has any information on Japanese bantams, it would greatly appreciated if you could share so knowledge, cause I can't find anything on the breed.


You can go on the ABA website and look up the breed standards. I've been showing poultry for abt 6yrs and the only thing that I put in their cages are larger food and water containers than the cups that are supplied. Also, make sure you have the chick electrolytes for the water. On the morning of the judging its a good idea to take baby wipes for quick clean ups. You can also put a dab of Vaseline on the combs and legs so that they are nice and shiny...be careful if it is hot that day because they wont be able to cool as easily. The last thing that i take is a can of show shine for livestock. It puts a nice shine on the feathers but don't put too much or they look greasy.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Are you part of 4H or FFA?


FFA


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you talked to anyone in your FFA group? I'd also suggest reading threads in the 4H/FFA area of this site.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Have you talked to anyone in your FFA group? I'd also suggest reading threads in the 4H/FFA area of this site.


Yea, but not many people show chickens and the people that are, are also new and don't know what to do.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

Iris said:


> Yea, but not many people show chickens and the people that are, are also new and don't know what to do.


You could also reach out to your local Extension office and ask how to get in touch with your county's poultry superintendent. When I replied earlier I forgot to tell you to to bath your birds about a week before the show. If you do that it allows time for the natural oils to cover the feathers.


----------

